# On the right track...



## Apollyon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for all the advice and information you've gathered here. Just wanted to get that out first.

Ok, now my question is this...

I've decided to spend around $2k. I decided to go with the Onkyo 805 and the SVS speakers. The SBS 5.1 package with the 10 inch sub to be exact. I've seen this set-up recommended before as it all sounds like great quality for the money.

This will be the first time setting up any type of surround sound. Is it a complicated thing to do? Lot of words and phrases floating around the forums that I can only guess at. I heard that there is a way to automatically set things up with the 805. Next concern is to make sure that the 805 has enough hook-ups. I want to run a cable box/ps3/wii through it. The first 2 use hdmi and the wii uses component. Will there be any problem with this?

Thanks for all the help.

Apollyon


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No problem at all. Run HDMI from your PS3/Cable to your AVR, and then from your your display. Run component from your Wii to your AVR. Read the manual when you run into problems, and if you still can't get it figured out, post back here, and we'll get you squared away.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Apollyon said:


> This will be the first time setting up any type of surround sound. Is it a complicated thing to do? .... Next concern is to make sure that the 805 has enough hook-ups. I want to run a cable box/ps3/wii through it. The first 2 use hdmi and the wii uses component. Will there be any problem with this?


Congratulations on your purchases :T

Is not complicated, we're here to guide you if you need help.

I'm sure the 805 has enough hook ups, as Marshall said connect HDMI from Cable Box and PS3 to 805, then one from 805 to TV and you're done (just be aware that you'll need to turn on the AVR to use cable and PS3, if you don't want to use 805 all the time just let us know to give you other options).
To connect Wii just use the component cables to 805, remember to add an audio cable too (analog(red+white), or optical/coaxial).


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

You can be interconnects from Parts Express, Blue Jeans Cables or Monoprice. They will work just as well as the far more expensive cables sold at the big box stores. I suggest you use banana plugs for your speaker connections.

Take your time and read the manuals. Also, be sure to turn off the power on your 805 when changing connections, especially speaker connections (turn off the sub also when changing sub connections). Speaking of subs, many of us feel the better way to connect the sub is using a line level input instead of the speaker connections. You can buy a cable long enough for not much money. I've got a 25' run from my equipment rack to my sub.

Doug


----------



## Apollyon (Sep 13, 2008)

Alright, came across another question. I've never bought any stereo equip as nice as this and didn't realize that wiring is a separate deal. Is there any special wire or gauge of wire I would need? Seems to be a lot of different types and all of them claim different things.

Also, I've wondered if there are any differences in hdmi cables. Some people I've talked to says that quality does matter, while others say that hdmi is either off or on and that there is no quality difference. 

Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

monoprice.com, as for speaker wire, figure out how far you will be running it from your speakers to your AVR and follow the 6ohm column on this table to be safe: http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable

No difference in HDMI, at least none that can be determined by price (don't let the snake oil getcha), feel free to sip to the "conclusion": http://www.audioholics.com/education/cables/long-hdmi-cable-bench-tests/evaluation-conclusion


----------



## Apollyon (Sep 13, 2008)

Someone mentioned hooking the sub up a different way. Anyone have any thoughts on that. I also heard that a back corner is the best place to put the sub, any thoughts?

Someone posted a wire table for me to look at and I must confess that I'm a little confused. According to the table for my svs speakers and the onkyo 905 I would use the 8 ohm column and everything is under 12 feet. Most everyone I talk to says that 22 or 20 wire is a bit thin. Can anyone explain that table to me. As far as I know I bought some pretty good stuff and I would hate to diminish the quality by buying poor wire, or get robbed by buying whatever monster cable best buy recommends.

Thanks in advance.


P.S. - I decided on the 905 to make it more future proof. Still waiting on the receiver and deciding on the wire.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Apollyon said:


> Someone mentioned hooking the sub up a different way. Anyone have any thoughts on that. I also heard that a back corner is the best place to put the sub, any thoughts?


What do you mean about the sub connection to AVR??? ...there's only two ways: 1) Using sub output from AVR (you just need a sub cable) and 2) using speakers terminals (this is not used to often).

About the placement, it could be anywhere in the room ...the best thing to do when you have everything is to use the crawling test (place sub where you'll be seated, then crawl around the room until you find the place where it sounds the best, and that's your place, you'll need a SPL meter, Around $50 at Radio Shack).



> Someone posted a wire table for me to look at and I must confess that I'm a little confused. According to the table for my svs speakers and the onkyo 905 I would use the 8 ohm column and everything is under 12 feet. Most everyone I talk to says that 22 or 20 wire is a bit thin. Can anyone explain that table to me. As far as I know I bought some pretty good stuff and I would hate to diminish the quality by buying poor wire, or get robbed by buying whatever monster cable best buy recommends.


That's just a guide, most of us use 16-14 gauge wire (even for a short distance) to be safe. You can get a roll of 100' at Lowes for around $25, but you can get the same at www.monoprice.com for less than that.


----------

